

Sequoia Capital Invests In Bump Technologies (YC W08) - byrneseyeview
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/24/sequoia-capital-invests-in-bump-technologies-the-iphone-tapping-data-swap-app/

======
Scott_MacGregor
It looks like BUMP received $3 million on a $10 million post-money valuation
from Sequoia. It is a very nice app.

If Apple offered this app as a standard feature on all iPhones it would really
set the iPhone apart even more from the competition in their advertising.
Hopefully BUMP’s IP on this is very solid, it can’t be very hard to duplicate
this feature for the customer under a different set of instructions.

------
ALee
congrats to the team that will kill the biz card.

~~~
webghost
That's supposing everyone has an Iphone or Ipod Touch. You guys need to get
out of the valley, heck, even take a trip out of the USA.

I love the idea, love the product. But will they kill the business card? Not
in 10 years...not even 20.

I do see it happening if they become the standard. Not clear on how that can
happen.

